# Looking for 3-month apartment rental in Coatepec, Veracruz (open dates)



## ZTraveler (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't have dates yet, but am looking for anyone that has a normal mid-term (3-month to 6-month) rental in Coatepec, Veracruz Mexico. (Xico would be acceptable or any other areas close by, altho' prefer not Xalapa - will take what I can get in the end).

If you have a rental, at the time I know the dates I can contact. Please provide all costs. Would be interested in car as well, if this comes with rental. Would need for 3 months minimum.

Hopefully, I will get enough responses I can get the dates I need when I know what they are.

Thanks


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

ZTraveler said:


> I don't have dates yet, but am looking for anyone that has a normal mid-term (3-month to 6-month) rental in Coatepec, Veracruz Mexico. (Xico would be acceptable or any other areas close by, altho' prefer not Xalapa - will take what I can get in the end).
> 
> If you have a rental, at the time I know the dates I can contact. Please provide all costs. Would be interested in car as well, if this comes with rental. Would need for 3 months minimum.
> 
> ...


I wish you luck on this search. I live in Xalapa and I have tried to find an apartment in Coatepec without luck. It seems that apartments there are few and seldom for rent. Most of the rentals are houses, small and large. Even the on-line listings have very, very few, if any, listed for Coatepec. However, there are at least two real estate brokers in town that, at times, have listings for casitas to rent. As I was looking for long-term rental, I can't give you any information of short-term rentals.

My suggestion is to hotel it either in Xalapa or Coatepec and hit those real estate offices and/or walk around town looking for "se renta" signs.


----------



## ZTraveler (Jun 8, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> My suggestion is to hotel it either in Xalapa or Coatepec and hit those real estate offices and/or walk around town looking for "se renta" signs.


Thanks! Last time I was there I had the same concerns, which is why I am starting early. Thanks!

If you hear of anything, or if those two offices have websites I could look at, please let me know...

Muchas gracias


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

ZTraveler said:


> If you hear of anything, or if those two offices have websites I could look at, please let me know...
> 
> Muchas gracias


Can do.


----------

